# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Ai có code web game caro online này cho mình xin vơi

## kevin_cn08b

ai có code web game caro online này cho mình xin vơi, thanks nhiều 

http://caro-online.info/

----------


## manquang29

bạn chỉ cần vào trang web đó bằng ie http://caro-online.info/
chọn *view* chọn *soucre* là thấy mã của trang đó ngay thôi

----------


## maihienland

trời ạ ! bạn ko hiểu gì về code, lập trình web động rồi, hjz

bạn nào pro về code cho mình xin với.

----------


## dongoclinh

bạn chịu khó search đi,vào đây xem có đúng thứ bạn cần không nhá.chúc thành công

----------


## hvdnghia3

uhm, bạn ơi đây chỉ là java game chứ ko phải code web, mình cần code web, mã nguồn php ấy, xem ra trên diễn đàn này ko có ai giỏi về code, lập trình web rồi, chán quá !

----------


## lamtuenhi

-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## tunght

xem ra diễn đàn này chả có pro về code, lập trình ròi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] thật là chán sang sinhvienit.net chơi cho zui

----------

